# Super A Belt Pulley help?



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Was it somebody on this forum that sent me a copy of the instructions on mounting a belt pulley attachment for my Super A? I lost it, so if someone did, can you please resend? Thanks!!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Scott, try removing the back cover, just above the PTO shaft. There should be a conical gear there already to drive the belt pulley unit. If so, it is just a matter of bolting on teh BP unit to the PTO. HTH Good luck.:smoking:


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Good news! I found the instructions I had printed out for mounting the belt pulley attachment. The bad news is that it says "assemble the belt pulley in place using sufficient shims to obtain the proper back-lash between the bevel gears. Back-lash is 0.004 to 0.006 inch."

What exactly is back-lash and how and where do I measure it ? Where would these shims go? The tractor parts place say they will throw in a bunch of shims with the unit, so I'll have them, I just need to figure out where and how much...

Scott


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*Oops*

Oops, wait a minute. Looking at the parts breakdown, I see the shims actually look like gaskets that go between the tractor housing and the belt pulley housing. Therefore, these will be basically moving the belt pulley pto shaft aft as I add shims. It seems that this will affect the amount of "meshing" between the gear on the belt pulley pto shaft and the gear on the shaft that drives it. Again, how do I then measure back-lash and where would I measure it? Maybe this job is best left to the professional local Case-IH dealer??

Scott


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Scott, you are right about the back-lash, that is the amount of slack between the gears. If they are too tight it puts a strain on the bearings because they are being pushed, too loose and it's hard on the teeth of the gear because you're not using the full face of the tooth.
Depending on how much you are going to use the pulley, you could do this job yourself. I'd start with all the shims they send you, and remove one by one til you only have about 2-3 degrees of rotation on the pulley with engine off and PTO engaged.


----------

